# Freeze Out Swamp Talk



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Â¡Deja que los buenos tiempos pasen!*

*Â¡Creo que es hora de otro evento de formaciÃ³n de equipos en Castaway Lodge! Â¡No podemos permitir que esos tipos en Cemex se diviertan! Â¡Llama a Kris en el albergue y programa algo en febrero lo antes posible! 1-888-618-4868*

*Freeze Out Swamp Talk*

Seeing the tournament rigs roll through town you can almost feel the pulse as the Freeze Out Tournament in Port O'Connor approaches. I've been talking strategy with a couple of folks and the question is "where's the big Redfish"? You've got to guard against light weight Trout with some toad Redfish if possible. The hump back slobs of the upper reaches of SAB can be hard to find in the Winter months. Redfish on the Island on the other hand tend to range in the 24 to upper end of the slot during the late months of Winter and Early months of Spring but they're torpedoes and won't rival Upper Bay, Jetty, or "River Reds". That's the delimma.

One thing is for sure, it's gonna be the best kind of madhouse out there. I can't help but pull for Team Barely Legal with Benjie Ondreas. Benjie is just one heck of a good fisherman, but can he rattle up some Trout locally to rival the big Trout from down South, we'll see how it shakes out. We'll also be pulling for Team Just Chillin with my friend Capt. Jeff "Limit" Larson and Louie Wiess on point, that's a talented couple of pig stickers right there. You can bet they're on the prowl with some solid fish, lots of fun! One thing is for certain, there's a bunch of good fishermen in the field and that's gonna make it a lot of fun!

For me, it's quarterbacking a half dozen groups looking to take duck season out in style. Morning shoots have been staying strong and it looks like a cold 
front with NW winds at 10-15 should heat things up through the home stretch on Sunday.

*Good luck to everyone, be safe. *

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

SPECIAL PRICING AND PRIMETIMES

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.

Primetimes - Advance Booking

Spring Wade Fishing Special *

*Free Lodging - Trophy Quest or Load The Boat Special* - We're offering free lodging for wade fishermen on trips booked between now and January 31st good for trips in the months of February, March, and April. So get out your calendar and come experience wadefishing artificial Lures with the best guides on the water in search of Trophy Trout & Redfish on the bays and Back Lakes environs of San Antonio Bay.

This stretch of the coast fishes on hard wind and weather during the Spring like no other and that makes for explosive encounters with feeding catalyst driven schools of solid fish. Experience personalized instruction and techniques, tips and tactics for any location. Relax at the lodge and enjoy some of the best dining and relaxation available on the Gulf Coast. Come join us at huge savings! Mention Promo Code *TROPHY2COOL*!

*February Special *- Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Call us to make a reservation at *[888-618-4868].*

*Flounder Gigging Trips - Off Peak Heading to Warm Up*

We've been gigging some solid fish off and on since the season re-opened. The neat thing about the cooler Winter months is water clarity making fish much easier to spot. These trips are a neat add-on to any schedule.

*Advance Booking/Great Combination Venues

Alligator Season* - September 10th to the 30th join us for hunting Wild Texas Alligators on the mid-coast. Two time winner of Gatorfest in Anahuac, join the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State as we celbrate our heritage harvesting big Texas Size Lizards! A to Z services including post harvest packages for leather goods; Trophy Skinning and taxidermy; Hornback Skins; Green and Euro Skulls; finished meat and all the trimmings!

*Grain Season Hog = Safari Style High Rack Night Vision & Thermal -* Hit a nerve did we? Oh yes, join us in mid-August for Hitari Style high rack hog patrol as we drive local farms and ranches taking advantage of the harvest as hogs bee line for the fields. This is a shoot and move approach designed for maximum effect. Outside of grain season, we've always got a full compliment of blinds over baited locations for Night Vision and Thermal hunts.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

45 Teams


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fogged In*

From 4:00 am to the time of this writing around 9:00 am we're socked in in fog. Dangerous tournament conditions and certainly challenging for waterfowlers as well. Capt. James Cunningham reported fair gunning with no wind. Obviously the light cold front projected for pre-dawn didn't make it. Now it looks like we're going to throw a little rain in the mix.


----------

